# Best Handsfree Mount?



## UberStudent (May 21, 2015)

Wondering if there's a good, cheap phone mount to put on my dash that anyone recommends.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00JRGOKQ8/?tag=ubne0c-20

here's one over 3000 people liked


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

Best, good...... cheap?
Something has to give.


----------



## M_silicon_valley (May 13, 2015)

I found this one at Best Buy for $16.99 and like it so far...









You can find them online for a few bucks less as well... the stupid forum wont let me post the link because I only have 1 like. so you can google: bracketron vent mount to find it...


----------



## refurbmike (Apr 8, 2015)

I bought one extremely similar, a tad cheaper:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007FHX9OK/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------

